# Do prisoners get paid?



## Tysonboss1 (5 May 2010)

Does any one know if prisoners in NSW jails get any sort payments while they are in prison.

I know a lady who's son has be sent to silverwater jail in NSW for 8 months. And she is telling me that she has to give him $50 a week or he won't be able to buy razors and treats.

I have always thought that the prisoners would get a few dollars a week to cover this type of thing.

If anyone out there knows what prisoners get I would love to know.

thanks.


----------



## newbie trader (5 May 2010)

*Re: Do prisoners get paid*



Tysonboss1 said:


> treats.




What kind of treats? What else can they buy?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (5 May 2010)

*Re: Do prisoners get paid*



newbie trader said:


> What kind of treats? What else can they buy?




treats like a mars bar or cigarettes


----------



## Mr Capital (5 May 2010)

*Re: Do prisoners get paid*

Isn't there programs where select few prisoners can get jobs inside, albeit low paying ? Or, have I been watching too much television ?


----------



## Naked shorts (5 May 2010)

*Re: Do prisoners get paid*



newbie trader said:


> What kind of treats?



Nose candy


----------



## springhill (5 May 2010)

*Re: Do prisoners get paid*



newbie trader said:


> What kind of treats?




Apparently lube is a 'treat'! 
Dont quote me because i have googled my ass off trying to find the answer with no success, but i listen to talkback radio in Perth and the subject was raised recently, the figure $25 a day rings a very strong bell.
I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Pager (6 May 2010)

Yes prisoners do get paid, IF THEY DO ANY KIND OF WORK, this includes wing duties were they are known as sweepers, some jails have industry’s within them run by corrective services (CSI) and for the work the prisoners get paid though its not very much but they can only buy a few items only each week called "buy ups", its about $50 or $60 worth and is things like tobacco, soft drink, basic foods, toiletries, magazines etc although all the basics are provided as are clothes and bedding.

Being able to work is a privilege and has to be earnt for good behaviour and trust and only usually sentenced inmates who work, if you’re on remand then it’s less likely


----------

